# Friday is Parker's appointment



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker wants to thank everyone for the prayers and thoughts. He also wants everyone to know....

[attachment=57810:back_t.jpg]

[attachment=57811arker_cancer_t.jpg]

found some blank dog t's at hobby lobby and one of our techs has a shirt business that she put the words on for me.

he says he is ready to begin his fight!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love the T-shirt! Parker - don't let it get the better of you! We're all praying for a good outcome - Sweetness and Tessa send puppy slurps your way!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie... those photos are so touching! I hope and pray that Parker will be well soon.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm praying for Parker. We know he is one tough cookie! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Parker I'm sending you lots of healing hugs. :tender: :wub: 
Jaimie, Parker looks so dear in the pictures. I will continue to pray for and think positive thoughts for Parker. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That shirt is the best!! With an attitude like that from both little man Parker and his mommy, he's got the bad 'c' guys shaking in their boots...er...cells...er....whatever. They're scared! 

When will you know the results? Is Friday's appt for a CT scan or an ultra sound?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 28 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844889


> That shirt is the best!! With an attitude like that from both little man Parker and his mommy, he's got the bad 'c' guys shaking in their boots...er...cells...er....whatever. They're scared!
> 
> When will you know the results? Is Friday's appt for a CT scan or an ultra sound?[/B]


im not sure what they will do...its a consult. if they need to schedule the procedures that day then they will or he may have to stay and have it done next week


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Parker in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, bless his itty bitty heart. Parker sure looks precious in his special shirt.Hard to believe he has cancer. I hope you don't have to leave him there Jaimie,but I know you'll do what you have to for his health. I'll be hoping & praying rayer: for your sweet little man. :grouphug:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I love his shirt and he is precious. I'm hoping you get some good results on Friday.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the new shirt Parker :you rock: I hope all goes well Friday, I'll keep you in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Go Parker!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

It breaks my heart to see that beautiful little face rayer: rayer: rayer: We certainly will be praying for him.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a little man, he is!!!! Love your t-shirt Parker!!! I will pray for Parker each morning.......Jaimie, you know we are here for you!!! I hope they have some good news for you on Friday. He is darling in that shirt, he needs to wear it to the doctor's office!!!! Good luck to the both of you........hugs and kisses to Parker!!! :smootch: :heart: :heart: rayer: :heart: :heart: :smootch:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh seeing little Parker and that shirt shows a great attitude and approach to winning the battle! Gotta admit seeing that sweet face , though, did melt my heart and a caused bit of 'tearing up'. I just hate that "c-word' sooooooo much!!! 

However, I do have a good feeling that you caught this early and his IS going to win!!! 

Prayers have been going out and will continue to do so till we get that "great-news!' report!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You rock Parker. You show cancer who's boss and bite it in the $%^ (tush)!! He looks so cute and as we said is oblivious to what's going on other than mom's probably paying more attention than ever to him. You've got tons of prayers coming his and your way, and we're taking the upbeat road with this one, thinking lots of positive thoughts. 
Jamie, can you take any time off from work if you need to? Any comp or sick time that you have in reserve? 
Good luck and keep us posted, :heart:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

He is definitely a cutie.....I wish he didn't have this battle in front of him...but...I pray it all works out well....sending positive thoughts your way....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

keeping all the prayers going, positive healing energy, and licks of love to Parker and you!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's right Parker. Fight the good fight, handsome!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Great picture. Parker we will be praying like crazy for you..... rayer: rayer: rayer: Good luck and stay strong.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

that t-shirt sure is cute on parker, we are sending lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Love the t-shirt! Parker you are one special guy. We will be rayer: rayer: for you and your MOM. Please let us know whatever they tell you. We are all concerned about Parker. :yes: :heart:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Best of luck, little man - we all love you! :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending special prayers for Parker. rayer: :grouphug: And Bailey sends lots of licks. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hay-ell yeah, Parker! I love that attitude ... and the tshirt!
Jaimie, I love his sweet face in that picture; he's such a photogenic, handsome little man.
We'll be thinking about you guys; please keep us updated as you're able.
We love you, Parker! :wub: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You and the little man will be in my prayers, Jaimie.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hoping for the best and praying for only the happiest, healthiest outcome for baby Parker.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! Jaimie your little man is one tough little cookie! Hugs to you g/f.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute! and so sorry, I didn't realize he was sick. Get well soon Parker! :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow at Parker's appointment. :grouphug: I pray for the very best results possible! He's a fighter - he'll win this!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

My best to you Jaime as you go through this with Parker.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Parker may be brave.....but I'm scared to death for him. :new_shocked: 

I pray he can beat this thing.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

What a brave boy you are Parker!!!! Jaimie, I'm sending you and Parker my positive thoughts and prayers((Big Hugs))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Parker -- you've got a great Mom and the very best Vet in the whole world taking care of you. I know that you want to fight the cancer.

We're sending lots of hugs and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Parker! You ARE tougher than your cancer and so its your mommy. With all the love and prayers coming your way I'm sure you will be better soon.

Praying for you every day little man!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Jaimie, I'll be thinking of Parker tomorrow & saying tons of prayers for you're little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good Luck tomorrow......Sending warm thoughts and big hugs to comfort you on your trip!!! I pray you get a good report, that it hasn't spread and Parker will be good to go...

Sleep in a tee shirt tonight and take it with you just in case you have to leave him. Whatever it takes Jaimie to get that sweet boy through this and get him home to you!!!! Positive love sent your way!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending positive vibes to Parker..... :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is one strong little guy, that's for sure. :heart: 

Continuing to keep you both in my prayers. rayer: :hugging: rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Parker tomorrow. Have a safe trip.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Big day today for Jaimie and Parker. Sending you both lots of good thoughts today. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Such a great shirt!
Handsome guy Parker is in my thoughts.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you both today and praying for a positive update from the specialist. 
Big hugs and kisses to that beautiful little Parker. 
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Praying today for little Parker and you that he will be ok and cancer not spread. Hope today brings good news. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Just checkin in to see if there is an update... hope all goes well today for both Parker and you... :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Just heard from Jaimie a bit ago...I'll let her give you an update but I'm sure she's a bit emotional right now. She had to leave Parker in Dallas for treatment. :bysmilie: I don't have exact details...but just wanted you to know I did hear from her....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a cutie! hoping for the very best for your sweet Parker.
sending hugs and prayers :heart:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: rayer: rayer: for parker and Jaimie :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Parker :grouphug: :grouphug: Jaimie :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm checking in to see about Parker and Jaimie~~ :heart: rayer: rayer: rayer: :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Oct 30 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845483


> Just heard from Jaimie a bit ago...I'll let her give you an update but I'm sure she's a bit emotional right now. She had to leave Parker in Dallas for treatment. :bysmilie: I don't have exact details...but just wanted you to know I did hear from her....[/B]


  That's so sad. Hang in there Jaimie. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers and hugs for Parker and Jamie :grouphug: You've been in our thoughts all day. :heart:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Parker :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Prayers for the little guy....and Dr. Jaime too.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got home...its been a long day. im so thankful for the friends i have b/c all this would not have been possible. with this tumor they radiate the area and lumbar lymphnodes no matter what. it is impossible to get the whole tumor b/c of the area it is in and how aggressive it is. parker was in good spirits today and the shirt was a hit. the dr said they need to have them there to sell b/c many would want them. dr said he may not have his shirt when we picked him up b/c he would steal it haha. so CT results will be in on monday and they will begin his radiation. his radiation is 5xs a week for 4 weeks. my boy has to stay there for a whole month. i wasnt expecting that. i was thinking a week so this was a shocker. i have a vetschool friend who is a vet in dallas and she said to let her know if i needed ne thing. so this became that moment. so she is going to keep him every weekend and bring him mondays and pick up on fridays b/c they r closed on weekends. what a great friend she is. of course i would do it for her too. she wasnt going to be in town this weekend so he is staying at the clinic she works at. we got a tour and its real nice. we bought him a bed and his fav treat gooberlicious so he will be happy. also at the specialist they dont cage the patients during the day. they all roam free in the back room together. he even said dogs like parker end up in the accountants office on a pillow looking out the window b/c she caters to the little ones. this makes leaving him much easier. he gave us a tour of his place and we even saw all the dogs walking around in the back wanting to be petted so i know he wasnt joking. of course i did break down when i had to ask my friend to bring him back and forth for a month. i think its when it really sunk in. now im starting to get sad so i know this will be a long month. but this will give him many years as opposed to maybe 1 yr without doing it.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I can only imagine how difficult it must have been leaving Parker behind, but this gives us all so much hope for his recovery. We will be thinking about you and praying. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wow a whole month. I'd be going out of my mind. I'm so thankful that you know someone there so it's not like leaving him with strangers. We're here for you Jaimie. Many prayers for you and Parker. I'm so glad it sounds so promising.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I can't imagine how hard it was for you to leave Parker behind. My heart just breaks for you.....please know that we are here for you. Hugs... :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a tough day for you and heartbreaking to leave him, but it's also very promising for Parker which is wonderful. Can you visit him on a long weekend or 2, take some vacation time ? I hope so.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i plan to go there every weekend even though when im on call i shouldnt leave town. but i will see what i can work out


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor you, Jaimie - your heart must have been breaking to leave your guy. But you're right, this treatment will give him a longer life. And, at least it sounds like he's in a good place.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie, I am so sorry to hear you have to leave Parker there but like you say, if it gives him a longer life, you can make it for that long. I am so glad to hear your vet friend can take him on the weekends. That is wonderful!! He will be home at the end of November........that will be good!!!! Let us all pray for little Parker.......that the CT scan comes up with some good news and he gets through the radiation and gets back home to you!!! Sending warm thoughts and love to you tonight~~~ :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie, though I wish this didn't have to "be" at all!! . It sounds like he'll be well cared for at the specialists and get lots of TLC while there. Yes, it will be a long month but all this will soooo worthwhile in the big picture when it's all over and little Parker can come home and you and he will have a good long time together ahead of you!
It's wonderful that it worked out you have a friend there to keep him on week-ends and hopefully you too will be able to see him at least some of those week-ends. If that works out it will help the month go a bit faster! 

As promised, little Parker will continue to be in my prayers!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you have to be separated. That has to be almost unbearable even though it's for the best.

I'm actually in Ruston, LA visiting my daughter and new grandson, but will be headed back to DFW tomorrow. I live in Arlington and will be happy to do anything I can for you and Parker. Just let me know.

Thinking of you...
Glenda


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Jamie, I'm sorry. I know this will be a long and difficult month for you. I'm glad you are close enough that you will be able to see him most weekend.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I know it had to be so very hard to leave him for a whole month. That seems like so long to be away from one of our babies. But it will all be worth it if it adds so much time on to his life.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I can only imagine how you must feel having to leave sweet Parker there :grouphug: I'm glad you'll be able to see him on the weekends and that you have such a great friend that is going to help you out.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry you had to leave little Parker. But I'm glad he will have great care by the specialist,clinic & your vet friend. I'm sure it will be a long mth for you both & I hope you get to go visit him every weekend.I'm sure that will help the time go faster. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hang in there Jackie. It's going to be hard. I am glad you have a great friend in Texas, they are worth a million.

Tina


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just reading this Jaimie. I'm so sorry you and Parker have to go through this. But, it does sound as though he is going to get the best of care and will be in a loving environment. And, the best news is hearing that the treatments will give him many years instead of one. My prayers and postive thoughts are with you and Parker. You are also blessed to have such a wonderful friend who will be there for Parker when you can't. It's nice that you will see him on the weekends. Sending you and Parker love and hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry jaimie but a month will fly by so hang in there


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww. How lucky you and Parker are, Jaimie. To know that such treatment is available and the prognosis will be good, is the best news ever! 

I'm glad you broke down. It's good to cry and get it out. Hopefully the next month will fly by for you. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this - I can't imagine one of my girls being this sick or being separated from her like that. Think of how happy he'll be to see you on the weekends - that little puppy tail will be wagging like crazy.

Prayers that time passes quickly and the treatments are successful - we want little Parker man home soon!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

So sorry you have to leave yo ur precious little man but the way this year is going a month should fly by in know time...hopefully! 

Will keep Parker in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, it will be a long month, but you'll have your baby back and a long life together.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. You should see if the vet can set up a webcam so we can all check on Parker 24-7. It worked so well last time when you had to go on vacation. We would all love to look after him.

Robin


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie -- what a good and BRAVE mom you are!!! 

I know that you will miss and worry about Parker every second of every day that he is away. And I know that he will miss his Mom and his sisters. But, you also know logically that this is necessary for his future health and well being.

Friends are wonderful. So glad that you have such a great friend in Dallas area.

Praying that all goes well with the radiation treatments and that Parker has a complete recovery from the aweful disease!!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hon, I'm sorry. I bet the time will fly by. And it sounds like he is in the ULTIMATE perfect situation. :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Jaimie, 

I am so sorry to hear about Parker. I haven't been on SM in a few months and I had no clue! I am certainly praying for him! I hope all goes well with his treatment and that he is home again with you soon!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't imagine how tough this is for you. Please know that I will be praying for you and Parker as well as your other babies who will miss him while he is away.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie -- Just saw this. I'm so sorry that Parker will be away from you for the treatment but the good thing is that he has a shot at having a longer life with you and by comparison the month will melt away. What a great friend you have...she's really a keeper. I think it will really help Parker get through this as will your visits. You just have to remember you're doing this for Parker and it will get you through it. We're all here for you and hoping and praying all goes well and fast. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have tears rolling down my face as I'm typing this reply. Just keep really really busy....I don't know how else to make that much time go by quickly....

:grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Jaimie I am so sorry you are faced with all of this, Especially that you discovered the problem and did the diagnostic biopsy surgery yoiurself. 

Its alot for any one to process and cope with and then work and carry on with all the normal life responsibilites. Little things like grocery shopping and laundry all seem so difficult. At least they did for me and my family when I was diagnosed with Breast cancer. 

Just know that we are all sending positive thoughts and prayers for your whole family ( the furry and not so furry members). Cancer affects the whole family. Even your other dogs will miss Parker Boy. 

If it makes any sense Parker will most probably tolerate the radiation well. I had 6 weeks M-F ( weekednds off) and it was not so bad. I have to say the physical part was easy. The mental part was the hard part and Parker will be spared the worry and fear part.

My advice is:
Lean on friends and those who offer. Don't be afraid to ask favors. Have a friend do your laundry or mop your floors or run the vacuum. being a caregiver and Mommy are extremely stressful. Get plenty of rest especially if you are driving far after working all day. Eat right. Its easy to NOT eat right. get some comedy CDs for the car..........laughter is very good for your soul and those long drives can be very hard on you. Buy tissues for the car. Give extra love to your healthy pets they will miss you too.

Don't forget that you and all of your animals are loved by hundreds of us. Kiss Parker for us every chance you get.

Nose licks and hugs,

Cat and her Critters


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be thinking of and praying for little Parker in the next month. Hopefully he will feel good during
and after treatment. Hugs to you, Jaimie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Nov 1 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846021


> Oh Jaimie I am so sorry you are faced with all of this, Especially that you discovered the problem and did the diagnostic biopsy surgery yoiurself.
> 
> Its alot for any one to process and cope with and then work and carry on with all the normal life responsibilites. Little things like grocery shopping and laundry all seem so difficult. At least they did for me and my family when I was diagnosed with Breast cancer.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Good advice!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Cat, very good advice.
Jaimie I'm so sorry you and Parker are going through this. I've been thinking and praying for you both. Cat is right about it affecting your whole family. Your other babies will miss Parker while he is away too. They won't be worried like you are but they are smart and know something is wrong. You have a really good friend there Jaimie. My heart goes out to you having to leave him. I will be praying for your sweet boy Jaimie. Remember we all love Parker and you. Sending you a big, big hug. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

for you and parker jamie :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sorry... I, too, would've bawled at the realization that I had to leave one of my fur-faces behind for a month.
My heart is breaking for you and your pain. . .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry that you have to leave Parker there for a month...I will continue to pray for him. May the time pass by quickly.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker's CT was clear of any spread :sHa_banana: and he will be having his first radiation treatment shortly. the dr said one of the techs has been carrying him around and his feet has yet to touch the ground. sounds like he is in heaven over there!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!! :yahoo: arty: :yahoo: That is just the best news ever!!! And that has got to help you knowing he's being so doted on over there. Heck, as cute as that boy is did we really think he wouldn't be doted on?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That's great news Jamie. I'm so happy for youand Parker! :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Whew! :woohoo2: That is great news Jaimie! :drinkup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Great news!!! Yea!!! Parker. It must feel good to know he's got everyone wrapped around his little paw. Atta boy!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:ThankYou: :walklikeanegyptian: :happy: YAHOO!!! :happy: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: SO Happy to hear the CT is clear. :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: I bet Parker thinks he is at a luxury hotel where ALL his needs are met. Including being carried around like Prince Parker. So glad you shared.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 2 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846437


> Parker's CT was clear of any spread :sHa_banana: and he will be having his first radiation treatment shortly. the dr said one of the techs has been carrying him around and his feet has yet to touch the ground. sounds like he is in heaven over there![/B]


aww... good news!!!! :chili: 

Prayin for our little guy :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We are so happy for you and Parker ! HURRAY !!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, that is such good news. It sounds like they are treating Parker just as he should be treated. That is fantastic. I'm sure that helps to ease your mind. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, that is absolutely AWESOME news! I am so happy to hear about the CT.
I know how difficult the prospect of being away from your boy for a whole month must be, but it really does sound like they're loading him up with attention/affection! 
Sending lots of positive vibes.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I caught my breath when I saw there was an update......and I'm SO HAPPY that the results were good!!!! Hopefully knowing this, and his princely treatment, will make the month go by a little easier on you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Great news.....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is fantastic news!!! I'm so glad everything looked okay; Parker will be in my thoughts as he goes through his radiation.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news Jaimie, absolutely the best possible news. That should help you get through the mth,especially knowing Parker is being treated so well too. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such awesome news - the little man IS tougher than his cancer!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Jaimie, this sounds like such positive and wonderful news!!! I am so happy for you and Parker. And, it must give you great peace of mind to know Parker is being so well take care of ... and with such TLC. Hugs and love for you and Parker. :tender:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, that is just wonderful news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Continuing the prayers for you both. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know this has been a horrible time for you..........and this news just makes me have cold chills!!! Oh Jaimie, that is such good news. I can't wait for your little boy to come home!!! It does sound like he is having a good time though!!! Kiss that baby Parker for us next time you are in the big D!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jamie that is such FANTASTIC! news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Must also be such a comfort to you to know he is being given such TLC!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh Jamie, what a relief. Great to hear it hasn't spread and you must be so happy that you detected it when you did and operated immediately. What a difference that must have made. So at least though Parker's away for the month, you know that he's in so much better shape than he could have been going into treatment and apparently, he thinks he's at the Four Seasons Hotel. Going to be a hard act to follow at home. When he asks for his robe and slippers you're a goner.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:dothewave: :dothewave: :happy dance: *GREAT NEWS!!!*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news that I hope just keeps getting better. 
Please give Parker a big hug for us as soon as that boy gets back home. :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Jaimie, I teared up with happiness...that is AWESOME news!!!!!! :chili: :yahoo: :sHa_banana: 

((Big Hugs))

Celena


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wonderful news Jaimie! :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :yahoo: :yahoo: Sounds like he's going to be one spoiled pup when he gets home. Then you can spoil him some more. God bless his sweet little heart.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so happy to hear this. Way to go, little Parker!! arty:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper's doin' her happy dance for you and Parker! :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 30 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845557


> Just got home...its been a long day. im so thankful for the friends i have b/c all this would not have been possible. with this tumor they radiate the area and lumbar lymphnodes no matter what. it is impossible to get the whole tumor b/c of the area it is in and how aggressive it is. parker was in good spirits today and the shirt was a hit. the dr said they need to have them there to sell b/c many would want them. dr said he may not have his shirt when we picked him up b/c he would steal it haha. so CT results will be in on monday and they will begin his radiation. his radiation is 5xs a week for 4 weeks. my boy has to stay there for a whole month. i wasnt expecting that. i was thinking a week so this was a shocker. i have a vetschool friend who is a vet in dallas and she said to let her know if i needed ne thing. so this became that moment. so she is going to keep him every weekend and bring him mondays and pick up on fridays b/c they r closed on weekends. what a great friend she is. of course i would do it for her too. she wasnt going to be in town this weekend so he is staying at the clinic she works at. we got a tour and its real nice. we bought him a bed and his fav treat gooberlicious so he will be happy. also at the specialist they dont cage the patients during the day. they all roam free in the back room together. he even said dogs like parker end up in the accountants office on a pillow looking out the window b/c she caters to the little ones. this makes leaving him much easier. he gave us a tour of his place and we even saw all the dogs walking around in the back wanting to be petted so i know he wasnt joking. of course i did break down when i had to ask my friend to bring him back and forth for a month. i think its when it really sunk in. now im starting to get sad so i know this will be a long month. but this will give him many years as opposed to maybe 1 yr without doing it.[/B]


That must be so hard. To leave him. Wishing him all the strength he needs and for you too.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Dr Jaimie,

Sounds like the best possible news. HURRAH! :chili: 
Does the clinic have a web cam so you could see your little boy?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that's wonderful news... :chili: :chili:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I was away and just catching up. I'm sorry to hear about Parker but so relieved to hear that his treatment is working. Hugs to you and Parker. :grouphug: Hope he gets home soon. 

PS LOVE the t-shirt.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie -- Such great news about the CT. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Sending more prayers and more hugs.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

